# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  منتخب البافانا بافانا يأمل في تحقيق طموحات جماهيره :

## العالي عالي

*لم يخفق أي من منتخبات الدول  المضيفة في عبور الدور الأول بجميع البطولات ال18 السابقة لكأس العالم  لكرة القدم ولكن هذا السجل يبدو مهددا بالفعل فيما يتعلق بمصير منتخب جنوب  أفريقيا عندما تستضيف بلاده نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 خلال الفترة من 11  حزيران/يونيو إلى 11 تموز/يوليو المقبلين.

ويتدرب منتخب جنوب  أفريقيا (بافانا بافانا) تحت قيادة واحد من أنجح المدربين في تاريخ بطولات  كأس العالم وهو البرازيلي كارلوس البرتو باريرا الذي قاد المنتخب البرازيلي  للفوز بلقب البطولة في عام 1994 بالولايات المتحدة.

ويخوض باريرا  فعاليات كأس العالم كمدرب للمرة السادسة بعدما قاد أربعة منتخبات مختلفة في  خمس بطولات سابقة.

كما سيحظى منتخب جنوب أفريقيا المعروف بلقب  "الأولاد" بمساندة نحو 70 ألف مشجع يطلقون أصوات آلة "فوفوزيلا" الشهيرة في  بلادهم في المدرجات خلال كل مباراة للفريق بالإضافة للملايين أمام شاشات  التلفزيون ولكن المؤشرات والترشيحات تشير إلى أنه سيكون من الصعب على  الفريق حتى أن يحصد نقطة واحدة في النهائيات.

وسمح الاتحاد الدولي  للعبة (فيفا) باستخدام أبواق الفوفوزيلا ذات الحجم الصغير في التشجيع خلال  المباريات رغم الشكوى التي أعلنت عنها بعض المنتخبات المشاركة في كأس  القارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا نظرا للصوت القوي لهذه الأبواق.

ويواجه  منتخب الأولاد ثلاثة اختبارات صعبة في المجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول  للبطولة حيث يلتقي منتخبات أكثر منه خبرة بكأس العالم وهي منتخبات المكسيك ،  الذي وصل لدور الثمانية بالبطولة في عامي 1970 و1986 ، وأوروجواي ، الفائز  بالبطولة في عامي 1930 و1950 ، وفرنسا ، الفائز باللقب عام 1998 ، ووصيف  البطل في البطولة الماضية.

وقال باريرا "هذه المجموعة صعبة للغاية.  وأقيمت أول بطولة كأس عالم في أوروجواي قبل 80 عاما ، وشاركت فيها منتخبات  أوروجواي والمكسيك وفرنسا مما يعني أن المنتخبات الثلاثة لديها خبرة في  البطولة منذ 80 عاما. وينسى الناس هذه الحقيقة أحيانا".

وأضاف "كأس  العالم تعني الكثير بالطبع. لدينا مسئولية كبيرة تجاه البلد. البلد الذي  يستضيف نهائيات كأس العالم يرغب دائما في تقديم عروض ونتائج جيدة. لا أفكر  في ما سيحدث إذا لم يتجاوز الفريق الدور الأول. لن ألقي بالاخفاق على أكتاف  اللاعبين. سيحدث ذات يوم أن يخفق أصحاب الأرض في عبور الدور الأول. ويتعين  علينا فقط أن نبذل قصارى جهدنا".

ولم يخض باريرا مع الفريق  التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم حيث خرج الفريق من المرحلة  الأولى للتصفيات التي خاضها في البداية من أجل التأهل لكأس الأمم  الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا ولكنه فشل في الوصول للمرحلة الثانية في التصفيات.

ولذلك  اعتمد باريرا /67 عاما/ في إعداد الفريق على معسكرين تدريبيين في البرازيل  وألمانيا خلال شهري آذار/مارس ونيسان/أبريل الماضيين معتمدا على اللاعبين  الناشطين بالدوري المحلي في جنوب أفريقيا بالإضافة لعدد من المباريات  الودية.

وتركز هدف باريرا في تكوين شكل الفريق باللاعبين الناشطين  في جنوب أفريقيا ثم ضم اللاعبين المحترفين بالخارج نظرا لأنهم أكثر  استعدادا.

وأظهر لاعبو باريرا أن لديهم الموهبة وأنهم يستطيعون  المنافسة في المونديال عندما يخوضون فعاليات البطولة أمام جماهيرهم  المتحفزة.

وسبق لمنتخب جنوب أفريقيا أن توج بلقب كأس الأمم  الأفريقية عندما استضافت بلاده البطولة عام 1996 ووصل للمباراة النهائية  عام 1998 فى بوركينافاسو حيث خسر أمام المنتخب المصرى صفر/2 `       كما  تأهل للدور قبل النهائي في كأس القارات 2009 بجنوب أفريقيا وخسر أمام  المنتخب البرازيلي بصعوبة وكذلك أمام المنتخب الأسباني في مباراة تحديد  المركز الثالث.

ويدرك باريرا أن فريقه يتسم بالشباب بل وصغر السن  وسيعتمد بذلك على التمرير السريع الذي يناسب اللاعبين بشكل أفضل.

وربما  يكون مفتاح أداء البافانا بافانا في مونديال 2010 هو مستوى اللاعب ستيفن  بينار نجم إيفرتون الإنجليزي خاصة وأن بيني مكارثي أنجح مهاجمي الفريق  سيخوض المونديال مفتقدا لخبرة المباريات نظرا لعدم مشاركته في مباريات  فريقه ويستهام الإنجليزي هذا الموسم.

وتحظى جنوب أفريقيا بتاريخ  رياضي حافل خاصة في الرجبي كما فازت بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم  عام 1996 ولكن منتخب البافانا بافانا سيجد بالتأكيد صعوبة في عبور الدور  الأول للبطولة.

المدير  الفني ، كارلوس ألبرتو باريرا :

بخلاف فوزه مع المنتخب  البرازيلي لكرة القدم بلقب كأس العالم 1994 ، يشتهر المدرب البرازيلي  كارلوس ألبرتو باريرا المدير الفني الحالي لمنتخب جنوب أفريقيا بأنه تولى  في الماضي تدريب أربعة منتخبات مختلفة في بطولات كأس العالم وهي منتخبات  الكويت في مونديال 1982 والإمارات (1990) والبرازيل (1994 و2006)والسعودية  (1998) .

وعندما يقود منتخب جنوب أفريقيا في مونديال 2010 ،سيعادل  بذلك الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم المدرب الصربي بورا ميلوتينوفيتش الذي قاد  من قبل خمسة منتخبات مختلفة في بطولات كأس العالم.

وتولى باريرا إلى  جانب ذلك تدريب العديد من الفرق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وتركيا.

وتعرض  باريرا للانتقادات في بداية مسيرته مع منتخب الأولاد قبل استقالته في  نيسان/أبريل 2008 متعللا بالمشاكل الصحية لزوجته. وأعيد باريرا لقيادة  الفريق بعدما فسخ اتحاد كرة القدم في جنوب أفريقيا عقده مع المدرب  البرازيلي جويل سانتانا.*

----------

